# NVIDIA reportedly taking an interest in crypto



## R-T-B (Jun 15, 2021)

Their CEO has made some interesting comments.

Article:









						Nvidia CEO: We’re Moving Towards a Crypto Metaverse - Decrypt
					

Nvidia CEO Jensen Huang says augmented reality will take off and digital assets will be a large part of the coming metaverse.




					decrypt.co
				




My thoughts:  This could be a good thing.  If they launched a whole new uarch targeting crypto specifically that blew the performance hashrate of geforce out of the water, the mining competition with gamers would at the very least, be properly compartmentalized and controlled.

They've been hesitant to do this, but if it comes from pressure up top, it could happen.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm starting to think maybe selling my desktop PC was a bad idea.  LOL  oh well.


----------



## 64K (Jun 15, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Their CEO has made some interesting comments.
> 
> Article:
> 
> ...



But in the real world there are only so many chips that can be fabbed right now. If a wafer is dedicated to mining chips then that's one less wafer that can be fabbed for stricly gaming chips. The fabs are running at full capacity already. What's the point?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 15, 2021)

64K said:


> But in the real world there are only so many chips that can be fabbed right now. If a wafer is dedicated to mining chips then that's one less wafer that can be fabbed for stricly gaming chips. The fabs are running at full capacity already. What's the point?


Compartmentalization, as I said.

You are more likely to get a gpu if all of them made for you are being sold to gamers even if you only get half the wafers.

It's game over before it begins even with all the wafers if you compete with commercial mining farms.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jun 18, 2021)

sooner or later the bitcoin mining will dry up and when that happens a flood of cards will surface

Bitmain miners are not raking it in right either, so they run for cheap power


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 18, 2021)

It's ethereum more than bitcoin, but I know what you mean.

Issue with that is it can and will happen again.  History has proven me right there.


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 7, 2021)

Limiting cryptocurrency hash rates to the average playtime of gamer's is what should've happened a long time ago. Halving the hash rate doesn't go far enough when they are mining 24/7 across hundreds of  GPU's. Even doing what I said isn't extreme enough arguably because cryptcurrency miner's are far more likely to use multiple cards and a lot more than 2 to 4 in SLI/CF for that matter. History has proven me right there.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> Limiting cryptocurrency hash rates to the average playtime of gamer's is what should've happened a long time ago. Halving the hash rate doesn't go far enough when they are mining 24/7 across hundreds of  GPU's. Even doing what I said isn't extreme enough arguably because cryptcurrency miner's are far more likely to use multiple cards and a lot more than 2 to 4 in SLI/CF for that matter. History has proven me right there.


If my elite dangerous terrain gen compute tanks during a late night binge because nvidia implements this, I am blaming you.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> If my elite dangerous terrain gen compute tanks during a late night binge because nvidia implements this, I am blaming you.


But to be fair segmenting their GPUs is exactly what Nvidia wants. Cut off features that can be marketed for a dedicated product. They did it with quadro, now they just need to completely eradicate mining capabilities on RTX line.


----------



## InVasMani (Jul 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> If my elite dangerous terrain gen compute tanks during a late night binge because nvidia implements this, I am blaming you.


You can cry about that to the coral reefs.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2021)

InVasMani said:


> You can cry about that to the coral reefs.



But they won't generate!

My point was that's a gaming workload and is why nvidia would never do it, at least not with even moderate competition.



Chomiq said:


> But to be fair segmenting their GPUs is exactly what Nvidia wants. Cut off features that can be marketed for a dedicated product. They did it with quadro, now they just need to completely eradicate mining capabilities on RTX line.


They can't "completely erradicate" it without hurting games that use compute shaders (and there is a massive, growing list).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2021)

It's not just mining but also transactions on the blockchain as well. So the need will never go away until crypto vanishes from the planet OR they figure out a better way to do it with custom chips. And some coins/tokens have an infinite supply. SO as long as there is demand they will be mined.


----------

